# Center finder.



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 11, 2012)

Pre-ordered mine :biggrin:

One Time Tool - Pen Blank Center Finder


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 11, 2012)

Cool idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## triw51 (Oct 11, 2012)

One of our members: Eric cnccutter:  sells thumb squares less expensive and does a great job.


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 11, 2012)

That is pretty neat.  I use the ones that CNCCutter offers here on the IAP for $5. I have several hanging all around my shop.  I also have one of the larger ones for bottle stoppers and such.  One word of advise, avoid the clear one it disappears FAST:biggrin:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f164/2012-thumb-square%A9-shipping-sale-101106/


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2012)

That looks cool. Very high price in my book. There's a guy on here I think his name is cnc cutter sell them alot cheaper.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 11, 2012)

Great idea and thanks for posting. That looks like something that could very easily be made in the shop for a lot less money.


----------



## redbulldog (Oct 11, 2012)

I have one on order also.


----------



## ttpenman (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like a neat idea.  My first thought was to make my own out of 1/4" acrylic.  Kind of did the same thing making one similar to the one sold on this site. (just for myself since I have a laser)

I guess I don't really need another center finder but who can resist a new tool!!

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## knowltoh (Oct 11, 2012)

Am I missing something?  All I do is run a straight edge on the diagonals of square stock. At that price I can resist!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 11, 2012)

The ones made by cnccutter work okay but are difficult to hold on the blank.  This one would be much easier to use.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 11, 2012)

a lot of money in my book


----------



## Lenny (Oct 11, 2012)

I made my own with some scrap aluminum angle and a little epoxy. I cut it on a Slide compund saw backing up the cut with wood.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 11, 2012)

Lenny said:


> I made my own with some scrap aluminum angle and a little epoxy. I cut it on a Slide compund saw backing up the cut with wood.



Lenny thanks for posting, I was thinking along those lines but I was going to epoxy a flat plate to the top but yours make more sense and would be easier to line up and faster to assemble. Thanks!


----------



## longbeard (Oct 11, 2012)

For $30 bucks, i can guess where the center is. 
But a neat idea.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 11, 2012)

Different opinions and points of view. That's great!!! Thank you guys!!!
I am kinda lazy to make jigs and make them only when no other option is available.
This is another option for me! :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## bastallard (Oct 11, 2012)

For square blanks I just use a straight edge and line it up corner to corner diagonally, and round blanks I drill on the lathe and don't bother with finding the center.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is the one Mr. cnccutter makes.  They work very nicely.  Can't be too expensive because I have 5 of them now.  Well I lose things!


----------



## edstreet (Oct 11, 2012)

I bought one from sears for somewhere around $5.


J-Square Center Finder - Rockler Woodworking Tools

That's the same type but what I got was from sears and brass.





 works on round and square/rectangle.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 11, 2012)

Mike D said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > I made my own with some scrap aluminum angle and a little epoxy. I cut it on a Slide compund saw backing up the cut with wood.
> ...


 
You are welcome.
Very easy to make and what I like about it is it stands up to using a utilty knife to score diagonal lines. Even out of square blanks aren't a problem ... just score a line turn it score another and repeat. If the lines don't meet in the center you will at least be able to easily determine where the center is.


----------



## Canadian_Kid (Oct 11, 2012)

When I saw this in the woodcraft email the other day I thought it was great until I saw the price I could see $10-$15 but $30 is just too much for a tool that any straight edge can duplicate (just not as fast)


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 11, 2012)

$20.00 cheaper than this one!
Pen Blank Centre Finder


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 11, 2012)

$20.00 cheaper than this one!
Pen Blank Centre Finder

Les


----------



## brownsfn2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lenny said:


> I made my own with some scrap aluminum angle and a little epoxy. I cut it on a Slide compund saw backing up the cut with wood.



But it is not a pretty red color.  Can you paint it and send it to me?  

Great idea!!


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 30, 2013)

Just checking to see if anyone who ordered the new, fancy red center finder from Woodpeckers has received it yet.  I understood that they would be shipped in January.

Jim Smith.


----------

